# Football (Soccer)



## Raiser (Feb 27, 2011)

I just watched this:

[youtube]pIGXAX4wrRE[/youtube]

What is it with football and faking injuries? I know it happens in almost every sport, but it just seems to really stand out with this particular one.

That said, it's a major reason why I don't like football- too much showboating and bad sportsmanship although I do admire the skills that most players have.

*NOTE*: This is not meant to be a flame / flamebait thread. I'm just curious as to when football came to this stage and why.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 27, 2011)

They do that so the others get flagged.

That's all I know.


----------



## SmokeFox (Feb 27, 2011)

This is what i call self-fault, it happens a lot, i do love soccer but sometimes some soccer players deserves an Oscar award for faking it.


----------



## Izham (Feb 27, 2011)

Haha, so true. To them, it's just another way of winning.


----------



## alidsl (Feb 27, 2011)

He's trying to get that guy sent off


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 27, 2011)

alidsl said:
			
		

> He's trying to get that guy sent off


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 27, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> > He's trying to get that guy sent off


And he pretty much fails at it.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 4, 2011)

amazing video bro loved it... this is a bit extreme but generally it becomes something tht develops inside u. U may wanna play Prince of Persia (2008) to understand "corruption"


----------

